# Yogi eats a hive



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Doesn't that just tick you off, after all that hard work getting the bees to where they are....


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

How come I didn't hear a big bang, then see the bear fall over?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I can cook it


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

>I can cook it 


Chef it would take a good chef like yourself to make black bear worth eating. It is an extremly greasy piece of not so good meat as far as I am concerned. Maybe you could post a potential recipe on here that you would maybe use and the next time one of friends gets a black bear we could try it. All I have eaten was not worth cooking. Now the pork butts I did on the smoker over the weekend at 225 degrees for 12 hours with hickory wood was melt in your mouth BAM as Emeril would say.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have tried just about every way to fix bear meat and I gotta tell ya....I haven't found a way that suits my taste buds. I hate it no matter how I fix it...


----------

